# Lesner Bridge Parking Fees



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Do people abide by the parking fees after hours?

I'm a resident of Norfolk, and have paid my $4.00, and multiple occasions seen people not pay, and I wonder, not to sound like a criminal, does it even matter? It's an honor system which drops the money into the bottom of this box anyways, from the looks of it, there is no way they can tell who paid and who didn't....and on top of that, do they really check license plates to see if you are a Virginia Beach resident for the $1.00 fee?

I don't mind paying, but I feel like 1) i'm paying the $4.00 when I could be paying $1.00 or $0, because 2) I see people pull up and fish all the time, no worries.... but I've got the WORST luck in Virginia Beach, Cops love me!

Anyways, maybe someone has already brought this up or researched it... It's just something on my mind cause I wanted to go out there but I got sick of rolling up $1 bills and shoving them in with my Key..

I used to park Duck-inn side but it's blocked, marked private property, and grown over big time... so i'm not touching that, across the street is the Marine side and that's pretty much marked off and you have to trespass and jump on the beach last i saw.

and if you are a member here, you're crazy if you think i'm going to climb down the middle of the bridge to sit on the boat channel and fish.... with my luck i'd be marked a terrorist for doing it! .. LOL

anyways, thanks for any info, i'm just marking public surf spots in my GPS...


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, it's like you said. It's an honor thing. So don't worry about what other people do. Are you honorable? If so, pay the 4 bucks. Heck, people get away with robbing banks...does that mean you should go rob one? <G> 

Btw, I watched the keeper dump the money one morning, each slot has it's own box so they can tell who paid and who didn't; it doesn't just drop to the bottom. And if I worked there, you can be danged certain I'd be checking tags... Also, remember that money goes to helping pay the upkeep of Crab Creek. It's money well spent in my opinion.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

ooh really? Did not know the money went to anything good, so knowing that, $4.00 is no problem, but all i've been catching lately is salad.. hahahah


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

i dont know man... one morning i was fishing lesner at like 5 am and the money slot for my space had something stuck in it. i just ran inside to tell the guy and ask if i could just pay him. he said if i was just fishing from the beach, to park down near the beach entrance and i didnt have to pay.he said it was only for people going out in boats... havent payed since.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

I'll have to give them a call and find out, be nice to get it in writing/posted along property the exact details... I thought the paying was for majority boating people as well, but then again... no real way to tell whos on beach and whos on a boat if it's just a car with no trailer... 

I was there on a weekend and no one was there staff wise, bathrooms closed, but it's all good....they still getting nothing but salad down there? :--|

hehe


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Heck, I'm catching so much salad I'm thinking of buying a Japanese cookbook...gotta be some good recipes for seaweed there! Did catch a comb jelly on my hook.


----------

